# Something weird is going on at my warehouse...



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Last week, I get this letter from Flex saying there will be 3, 3.5, and 4 hour blocks available at my warehouse. So I ask one of the warehouse workers if there are 4 hour blocks now, she replies by saying, "Not that I'm aware of..."

Ok fine, not at our warehouse. 

Ever since that email, the 3 hour morning blocks seem like way more packages. Everyone seems to notice this. Last three blocks I got were 50, 52, 48. Yeah seems like it's not THAT much but when the packages are mostly apartments and businesses, it's a lot. Two of them took full three hours and for the last one, I had to return packages since I ran out of time. Mind you, I normally finish in 2 hours since I literally speed walk when I deliver. 

Yesterday, one of the drivers comes up to me and says, hey you were right, they offer 4 hour blocks now. I was like that's odd, when I got my blocks, they never asked me whether my blocks were for 3, 3.5, or 4.

I'm starting to realize, all the racks are 4 hour blocks but now they disguise it as 3 hour blocks. Some get lucky and get paid actual 4 hours. Most get screwed, get 4 hours of work, and only get paid for 3.

I guess it's time to only fish for 4 hour blocks...


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

at our warehouse, they're posting more 1 ½ blocks instead of 2 hour blocks, so we're doing the same amount of work but getting paid a half hour less .. so shady and I refuse to pick up those blocks.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Things were running smoothly at my warehouse. Why would they try to change things? Cut costs? LOL... They're already profiting from using Flex drivers instead of UPS/FedEx/USPS. 

These people... SMH


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> Things were running smoothly at my warehouse. Why would they try to change things? Cut costs? LOL... They're already profiting from using Flex drivers instead of UPS/FedEx/USPS.
> 
> These people... SMH


Today at DDA3 Fort Worth it was high 60s and low 70s package counts for the 3.5 hour blocks. Drivers were like "what's up with this?" Long faces. I think it's s new Uber like move to cut driver pay.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> Last week, I get this letter from Flex saying there will be 3, 3.5, and 4 hour blocks available at my warehouse. So I ask one of the warehouse workers if there are 4 hour blocks now, she replies by saying, "Not that I'm aware of..."
> 
> Ok fine, not at our warehouse.
> 
> ...


Someone is skimming time !


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Last week, I get this letter from Flex saying there will be 3, 3.5, and 4 hour blocks available at my warehouse. So I ask one of the warehouse workers if there are 4 hour blocks now, she replies by saying, "Not that I'm aware of..."
> 
> Ok fine, not at our warehouse.
> 
> ...


Don't work for free ! If the block is 3 hr I work 2.5 hs ! And I used the 30 minutes to go back to the where house! I average 8 boxes in 30 minutes if its houses ! The rest gonna go back to the WH! My advice don't take 3.5 hs block !


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Side Hustle said:


> Today at DDA3 Fort Worth it was high 60s and low 70s package counts for the 3.5 hour blocks. Drivers were like "what's up with this?" Long faces. I think it's s new Uber like move to cut driver pay.


Well counts don't mean anything it's stops and how much distance between stops


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Marco55 said:


> Don't work for free ! If the block is 3 hr I work 2.5 hs ! And I used the 30 minutes to go back to the where house! I average 8 boxes in 30 minutes if its houses ! The rest gonna go back to the WH! My advice don't take 3.5 hs block !


You only average 16 packages a hour for houses? Do you deliver to the suburbs? I average a package every 2 minutes so I can get 30 packages a hour done usually. So I don't even sweat it anymore when I get 60 or more packages because most of the time they are grouped in a few mile radius of each other.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Cody6666 said:


> You only average 16 packages a hour for houses? Do you deliver to the suburbs? I average a package every 2 minutes so I can get 30 packages a hour done usually. So I don't even sweat it anymore when I get 60 or more packages because most of the time they are grouped in a few mile radius of each other.


Same here I always get done early only a few times I've gone over


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

One thing good about the suburbs, you might drive a little more but you don't have to deal with apartments or even houses on busy streets with "No Stopping Anytime" signs. For those, you have to park a block or even two blocks away and walk to the location. Some of these packages have the "Heavy" stickers on them. Try doing that in 100+ degree weather...

Also, number of stops is overrated. 15 packages with 1 stop to 500 unit apartments, 200 unit townhouses, or 200 space trailer parks really isn't 1 stop, especially when the units are numbered randomly.

Having said all that, my warehouse used to be fair. ~35 packages for mostly apartments and businesses. ~50 to 60 for residential.

Now add 15 packages to the said amounts ever since the email. More work less pay? I'm only fishing for 4 hours from now on.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

If you only average 16 a hour you might want to consider something else. I don't see how those seniors and small girls delivever all those packages in the 4 hours required. Their are a lot at my warehouse right now.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Reading comprehension problems?


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> One thing good about the suburbs, you might drive a little more but you don't have to deal with apartments or even houses on busy streets with "No Stopping Anytime" signs. For those, you have to park a block or even two blocks away and walk to the location. Some of these packages have the "Heavy" stickers on them. Try doing that in 100+ degree weather...
> 
> Also, number of stops is overrated. 15 packages with 1 stop to 500 unit apartments, 200 unit townhouses, or 200 space trailer parks really isn't 1 stop, especially when the units are numbered randomly.
> 
> ...


If there is a house on a busy street with no where to pull over i will use thier driveway. I am not wasting 5-10 minutes parking down the road and walking with a 20Ib box.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I deliver in Los Angeles County, not all houses on busy streets have driveways. You have to park on the side streets, no choice.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> I deliver in Los Angeles County, not all houses on busy streets have driveways. You have to park on the side streets, no choice.


Do yourself a favor and get a foldable dolly


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Do yourself a favor and get a foldable dolly


Buying my folding dolly has been the best $25 i have spent for this job. It has saved me a lot of time and money. I have got a couple shifts where they are all large office buildings and some of them has 5 plus large packages. It would of took me a half hour of more of going back and forth and the dolly cut the time down to 5 minutes. Everyone doing flex should buy one.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cody6666 said:


> You only average 16 packages a hour for houses? Do you deliver to the suburbs? I average a package every 2 minutes so I can get 30 packages a hour done usually. So I don't even sweat it anymore when I get 60 or more packages because most of the time they are grouped in a few mile radius of each other.


It s 4 minutes between each stop! I do same day delivery packages are far from each other! If the route is two days delivery I average 13 packages in 30


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Where do you deliver to? That seems like a big gap between stops. You should be getting multiple stops in the same neighborhood if your deliver to the suburbs.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Cody6666 said:


> Buying my folding dolly has been the best $25 i have spent for this job. It has saved me a lot of time and money. I have got a couple shifts where they are all large office buildings and some of them has 5 plus large packages. It would of took me a half hour of more of going back and forth and the dolly cut the time down to 5 minutes. Everyone doing flex should buy one.


Got a link to the one you purchased?


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

It is the Milwaukee 150 lb folding hand cart 73777. I haven't had any problems with it yet. You can get it for around $27 on Amazon. I picked mine up from my local home depot.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Cody6666 said:


> It is the Milwaukee 150 lb folding hand cart 73777. I haven't had any problems with it yet. You can get it for around $27 on Amazon. I picked mine up from my local home depot.


Thank you.


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Whats is this a company taking advantage of "independent contractors" to make more money? I have never heard of such a thing


----------

